# carpenter/Almoradi



## onlytone (May 31, 2012)

I live close to ALMORADI and for a while have been scouring the local free papers seeking a carpenter/furniture maker to make a basic unit for me. straightforward unit
all squared corners with shelves approx 1.5 metres x 1 metre x 1 metre. I can find nothing in the shops or stores that would suit, hence this request.

many thanks if you can help


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

onlytone said:


> I live close to ALMORADI and for a while have been scouring the local free papers seeking a carpenter/furniture maker to make a basic unit for me. straightforward unit
> all squared corners with shelves approx 1.5 metres x 1 metre x 1 metre. I can find nothing in the shops or stores that would suit, hence this request.
> 
> many thanks if you can help


did you try the páginas amarillas? Looks like there are quite a few carpenters in Almoradi

I don't know if this link will work - if not, I put 'carpintero de madera' in google

Carpinterias de madera en Almoradi | PÁGINAS AMARILLAS


----------



## onlytone (May 31, 2012)

many thanks will try that


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

Ask neighbours or, if you are campo and don't have them, the people in the nearest village somebody will know BUT don't just take the first, mention the names you get to other people to find out who does a reasonable job and isn't just the unemployed brother/uncle, etc of the first one you asked. Village grapevines are often a good source (sometimes, the best,) of information, just filter out the duff gen.


----------

